# hunting small game over bait



## Johnr (Dec 13, 2000)

Hi folks . Was wondering if its legal to take small game over bait during the legal baiting season for deer? I can't see in the rules where you cannot if u have a small game license? Does anyone know?? Thanks john


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

What type of small game? Would deer eat and/or be able to get to the bait? Why?


----------



## Johnr (Dec 13, 2000)

Of course deer will get to the bait. I thought I was pretty clear. Anyone thats hunted over bait knows rabbits and squirrels are the most common visitors. All im asking if it's legal to take small game if it comes and feeds off your bait.??


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

Johnr said:


> Of course deer will get to the bait. I thought I was pretty clear. Anyone thats hunted over bait knows rabbits and squirrels are the most common visitors. All im asking if it's legal to take small game if it comes and feeds off your bait.??


I don't think you will find any authority who will tell you that it is legal, but if it is not specifically illegal, then what could you be cited for (assuming you comply with all other laws for hunting the small game)?


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have never seen any law prohibiting this and the wildlife conservation act clearly calls out the animals you can't bait including turkeys, elk, and migratory waterfowl. This would suggest that the baiting of other wildlife is allowed. Of course you need to pay attention to the baiting laws surrounding deer, which you are aware of. If it were me I would personally contact the law enforcement division and get an answer in writing.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Laws are created to tell you what u cant do, and to punish people that break the laws, laws are not created to tell you what you can do,

As for the regs, i have never read anything about baiting small game, so if its no prohibited then its legal


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Started when the squirrels at the feeder entered into discussions w/ the rabbits below the feeder and decided that if they started fooling people there into believing they were safe, eventually the misinformation would spread to the field so they could feast at the corn piles unharmed as well.

Animals....


----------



## fishnbob (Oct 20, 2011)

Are you hunting from the ground or a stand? With a bow or a gun? I dont think i would worry about shooting a squirrel or rabbit if it was on my bait pile unless I was doing it with a fire arm in a elevated stand.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

fishnbob said:


> Are you hunting from the ground or a stand? With a bow or a gun? I dont think i would worry about shooting a squirrel or rabbit if it was on my bait pile unless I was doing it with a fire arm in a elevated stand.


He doesn't like answering questions because he thinks his post was "pretty" clear.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

So what is the law? No hunting of squirrels or rabbits over corn? 

The answer wasn't very clear either. No surprise there... Considering the source


----------



## BigJohn87 (Oct 1, 2010)

I think there may be rules surrounding the use of elevated stands for animals other than deer. That might be the sticking point if you shoot from your deer stand. 

I have thought about keeping a pellet gun with me though, just to plink some squirrels and rabbits for dinner while I wait for a deer. 

In summary...I don't know. Baiting exclusively for small game is an expensive way to get a little meat though. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

